# Newbie questions on bilge pumps



## TomKat (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry this may seem dumb, but I am new to boating.

Is a bilge pump necessary on all boats? I am going to have a 15x44 jon boat. Does the bilge pump out water that leaks in the bottom?

Thanks for your patience-


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 22, 2010)

A dumb question is one not asked!!! or a dumb question beat swimming back to the dock.

I grew up with a simple milk jug with the top cut out for a bailing bucket. I personally have put bilge pumps in all my boats the last few years. Thankfully my last few boats never leaked enough for a bilge pump to pick up. The need for them has derived from the torrential afternoon thunder storms we get here on the gulf coast. It can put 6" of water in your boat in a few minutes. I've also gotton about 6" of water in my boat from nose plowing through a wave caused by idiots skiing.

In my 14', I didn't mount the bilge pump. It stays in an compartment. If I need it, I pull it out.


----------



## TomKat (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to know-

Are there any types/brands that are better to have than others? I am really green here...


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 22, 2010)

I have always had good luck with the ones you can buy at wal-mart (Atwood Tsunami). The more GPH (gallons per hour) the faster it will drain yer boat. I think they are about $20 for 500 GPH. Good luck.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 25, 2010)

You don't need one. I put one in my 1542 just for the convenience.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a "crap shoot" if you need one or not. They are good to have, but you can survive without one. I've actually taken on more water from rain than anything else. Guess that's lucky for me....and even with that water....I still didn't turn the bilge on. I've certainly read about cases where it was good to have one though. Like I said...."crap shoot". Guess it depends on how much stock you put into the old saying, "Better SAVE than SORRY".


----------



## justnortherns (Oct 25, 2010)

TomKat said:


> Sorry this may seem dumb, but I am new to boating.
> 
> Is a bilge pump necessary on all boats? I am going to have a 15x44 jon boat. Does the bilge pump out water that leaks in the bottom?
> 
> Thanks for your patience-



A bilge pump is not necessary, especially for small boats, but having some method of removing water from the boat while on the water is required safety equipment in many (if not most) areas. 

A bilge pump is an efficient but more expensive way to handle the problem, a milk jug cut off at the top is a cheap but effective way to handle the same problem.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 25, 2010)

justnortherns said:


> TomKat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry this may seem dumb, but I am new to boating.
> ...




Unless you got a problem with leaky rivetS


----------



## TomKat (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I can afford one, if I ever get rained on it might be a good thing to have


----------



## fender66 (Oct 26, 2010)

TomKat said:


> I think I can afford one, if I ever get rained on it might be a good thing to have



Agree.....for 20-30 bucks....it's worth it.....to me at least.


----------



## TomKat (Oct 27, 2010)

Would a bilge have saved those 2 guys on the Mississippi that capsized this week? they were in a boat just like mine


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 28, 2010)

TomKat said:


> Would a bilge have saved those 2 guys on the Mississippi that capsized this week? they were in a boat just like mine



I think it would be uesless in a capsize situation. It would be good if the boat gets swamped (which is a more likely scenario than a capsize IMHO). The main reason I put mine in was to deal with rain.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 3, 2010)

justnortherns said:


> TomKat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry this may seem dumb, but I am new to boating.
> ...



Unless you need to concentrate on something else, like an emergency. The purpose of the bigle pump is to remove water, however the advantage is that you dont have to worry about it. You can concentrate on other things, emergency run back to shore, medical emergency on board, etc. The odds you wont need it, about 99 to 1. However when you do need a bilge pump, it becomes priceless, especially in an emaregency... Kind of like a fire extinguisher. You pray you dont need it, however its there just in case.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 3, 2010)

Better to have it and never need it, than to need it one time and not have it.

Think of it as an insurance policy with a one time payment for the premium.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 3, 2010)

The main reason I put mine in was because I often find myself fishing in the rain. Water can accumulate pretty quickly in a flat bottom jon. I would rather flick a switch than bail by hand.


----------



## justnortherns (Nov 3, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Unless you need to concentrate on something else, like an emergency. The purpose of the bigle pump is to remove water, however the advantage is that you dont have to worry about it. You can concentrate on other things, emergency run back to shore, medical emergency on board, etc. The odds you wont need it, about 99 to 1. However when you do need a bilge pump, it becomes priceless, especially in an emaregency... Kind of like a fire extinguisher. You pray you dont need it, however its there just in case.



Very good points, I appreciate that a bilge pump is efficient and allows one to concentrate on more pressing tasks. However, I think I'll keep a manual bailer around as well just in case (fortunately it doesn't take up any weight). The one issue that bothers me is that a bilge pump has to run off a battery, whereas a manual bailer does not. 

In an electric-motor only environment, for example, an emergency is also the time when battery use requirements will likely be the most stressed. So, if one wants to be really careful, it might be best to have both manual and automatic bailer options available.


----------



## po1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Never thought I would need one till this summer when I put a hole in the boat (and this was on a lake I've fished for years) it was nice to be able to turn on the pump allowing me one less worry. This gave me the chance to call the rangers office so they could assist me if I couldn't make it back to the ramp. Boats since been repaired and may never need a bilge pump again. But I'll have one just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 4, 2010)

As said above, darned handy when bad things happen or just to pump the boat down before running back to the ramp...

One thing to consider, even a 500gph isn't very much water when bad things happen... It's only a 5/8" hose and loses performance fast the longer the hose run is.

Jamie


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 3, 2011)

i was kokanee fishing one day last summer,a waterski boat flew past me about 30 feet behind. the wake came right over my transom,i had maybe 2 inches of freeboard after that.no chance of bailing without sinking. all i could do was pin the throttle towards the dock. i sank 5 feet from the beach. put in a bilge pump.


----------



## retiredff (Jan 6, 2011)

I read somewhere an easy way to remove water in a boat is to run WOT (if gas powered), pull the rear drain plug. The water should drain on its own. Does this work?

Tony


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2011)

retiredff said:


> I read somewhere an easy way to remove water in a boat is to run WOT (if gas powered), pull the rear drain plug. The water should drain on its own. Does this work?
> 
> Tony



Im not sure....What happens when you stop?


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim said:


> retiredff said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere an easy way to remove water in a boat is to run WOT (if gas powered), pull the rear drain plug. The water should drain on its own. Does this work?
> ...



Glug glug glug to Davie Jones' Locker. Unless you are quick putting that plug back in! I've also read that too, I think it has to do with the physics of the water being pulled out from just behind the boat - creates an outflow current away from the transom which will also in turn pull water from inside the boat through the plug.

I'm not sure I would be brave enough to try it...


----------



## Doug (Jan 6, 2011)

retiredff, 

Yes, it works. I have done this several times when fishing and my plug had dried out. I have since replaced the plug and no problems now. My 11 yr old son was with me and thought it was the neatest thing in the world to see the water go out the plug hole.

But, you better put it back in before slowing down (or stopping) or you're in for real problems :shock: 

Doug


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 6, 2011)

justnortherns said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you need to concentrate on something else, like an emergency. The purpose of the bigle pump is to remove water, however the advantage is that you dont have to worry about it. You can concentrate on other things, emergency run back to shore, medical emergency on board, etc. The odds you wont need it, about 99 to 1. However when you do need a bilge pump, it becomes priceless, especially in an emaregency... Kind of like a fire extinguisher. You pray you dont need it, however its there just in case.
> ...




I too have a back up plan, my minnow bucket will instantly become my manual bailer shoud the need arise.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 6, 2011)

All great posts and to the point. Yes, I've had to pull the plug and run fast to drain a couple of boats out. It works. The amount of water that rushes back in when you stop is far less than the amount of water that was flushed out on a long run. Carry an extra plug, tied to a string near the stern.

Rather than a plastic milk bottle, I use a plastic washing machine soap bottle. They are made from a stiffer plastic and are easily modified to fit with a comfortable handle. 

Good advice above on having BOTH the hand and the electric ways to let the water out. Coastal rains can fill the boat quickly. regards, Rich


----------



## retiredff (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm buying a spare plug tomorrow!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

retiredff said:


> I'm buying a spare plug tomorrow!



That's a good idea. First day I launched my boat, the nut fell off the plug and the boat started taking on water. I've always carried 2 extra plugs on my boat after that.


----------



## heman (Jan 6, 2011)

lol.. i've forgotten the plug a couple times  , but i think we all have.. so i have about 3-4 plugs in the boat now.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jan 11, 2011)

retiredff said:


> I read somewhere an easy way to remove water in a boat is to run WOT (if gas powered), pull the rear drain plug. The water should drain on its own. Does this work?
> 
> Tony



Yep, it works. Although I've got a bilge pump on board, pulling the drain plug while running the boat works just fine and it's the only way I've used to drain the water in my boat so far. And if you're slow in getting it back in and water gets back in the boat, just run it a little longer and try again. My only suggestion is to keep the boat running (it doesn't have to be at WOT) while removing the drain plug and putting it back in.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would check harbor Freight tools for a pump. they have one online for $8


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 500 gph bildge on a 8' wire with a 5' hose attached to it on a switch for anytime I need it. Heavy rains or like my last boat I popped a rivet and took on a lot of water before I noticed. Another use is if my livewell pump fails mid tournament I still have a way to pump water to the fish, just put the pump over the side of the boat and pump water into the box.


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 25, 2011)

The one time I needed a bilge pump was about 5 years ago I was fishing about a mile from the ramp in Rend Lake. The old Ozark tri-hull looked to be in good shape, but unknown to me the transom was weak. The wood under the fiberglass had rotted away and cracked. I noticed the boat was really sluggish...had something to do with the 8 inches of water under the floor I guess? :shock: I finally hear the bilge pump running and then see the water pouring in. We barely made it back to the ramp and had a heck of a time getting the boat out of the water. I guess it weighed about 1000 lbs more than normal with all that water in it. I'm convinced that it would have sunk in place if I hadn't been able to pump some of it out while I was looking for the problem with the motor. I learned a lot about rebuilding a transom in that summer. I had a 750 gph pump and won't go without one if I can't see the bottom of the boat. Needless to say the wife doesn't like me getting more than easy swimming distance now from shore. :lol:


----------



## william johndrow (Jan 29, 2011)

hi , im new here too, but iv had several diff types of boats, the bilge pump has helped me several times by pumping water out when im not there but....my boat stays in the water. a small automatic float switch and a bilge pump works great. the best bilge pump to get is made by rule....a rule 1500, or rule 2000 are the best ones they cost a little more but last forever.i use mine at the coast and you can take on some water pretty fast, the auto switch will let you concentrate on the situation at hand ie... get to shore...or find the leak and you can even use a small batt like a motorcycle battery to save space,as long as it is 12 volt....hope this helps the last thing you want to do is...if you happen to get a leak ...is trying to get the pump out and hook it up.


----------

